# Antelope Research Range



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Have any of you guys ever heard of this place? My cousin and I were south of Marmouth this weekend and came across a sign for this. We followed the road for about 4 or 5 miles and never found anything. We were short and gas and were'nt feeling too adventrous. I have also heard that this area was good for goats. We saw hardly saw any south of Marmouth. Have all the new oil rigs caused them to move elsewere?
Thanks
papapete
:beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Drought and bad Winters cause them to migrate to greener pastures, so that may have happened. Sometimes they will move into areas where you wouldn't think to find them, normally. Try the areas with more cover and water, if you can find them. The oil rigs don't affect them too much, I think. The last two we took were in the middle of the oil fields and seemed perfectly happy to be there. If you're bowhunting, there is a lot more water and green grass once you get North of Amidon. That might be a better place to scout for the time being. Good hunting, Burl


----------

